# Rubber gloves as anti-static measures



## btarunr (Dec 28, 2007)

Instead of using a $5 anti-static wrist strap or grounding, etc., can we just use surgical rubber glove as anti-static measures when working with components?


----------



## Snipe343 (Dec 28, 2007)

just touch the case =p


----------



## keakar (Dec 28, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Instead of using a $5 anti-static wrist strap or grounding, etc., can we just use surgical rubber glove as anti-static measures when working with components?



no they are too thin it will pass through it but those dish washing gloves are thick enough to do it.

but really, all you do is sit down, touch the metal case frame and your static free, thats it!

way way too much is made of it to the point where its scaring people.

if you feel you must ground yourself to the house electrical grounging circuit then walk to the light switch and touch the metal screws, bam you are now safe to touch anything.

as long as your not shuffling your feet on carpet in a dry climate you wont make static buildup so one touch is good for your entire task. if your not sure then just touch the case before you pick up any circuit board, cpu, ram, or hard drive. nothing needs to be, nor should it ever be connected to the wall outlet while your working on your computer.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 28, 2007)

If you really are worried, start simple. Wear rubber soled shoes(tennis shoes) , no fleece or nylon. As posted many times before, just lay your arm on the case when putting pieces in it!


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 28, 2007)

I found out you need those anti-static things AFTER I built my rig.. nothing bad happend so idk why everyone uses them.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 28, 2007)

Winter time, woollens and you do tend to develop static-charge quicker?


----------



## suraswami (Dec 28, 2007)

You live in India.  You don't have that problem there.  Its only in the US I believe.  I have never had a static discharge in India or any of the Asian countries I have been.  For that matter even Europe.  didn't have one.  Even in South America nothing.  I have travelled all round the globe and only in the US I feel the static discharge.  I wear pretty much same shoes for all my travel.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 28, 2007)

Trouble is that I have ESD. Sometimes I touch the metal gate of our house and get zapped.


----------



## keakar (Dec 28, 2007)

suraswami said:


> You live in India.  You don't have that problem there.  Its only in the US I believe.  I have never had a static discharge in India or any of the Asian countries I have been.  For that matter even Europe.  didn't have one.  Even in South America nothing.  I have travelled all round the globe and only in the US I feel the static discharge.  I wear pretty much same shoes for all my travel.



ermm....  the laws of physics work everywhere dude  

your observations are related to other factors like the climate conditions as well as clothing and flooring materials. climate control in every building is often more of a luxury in other contries so its not as widely used.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 28, 2007)

Mine is climate controlled... 

Luxury comes at a price.....frying components if not careful.


----------



## GLeN (Dec 28, 2007)

As for static Ill be building mine on a glass table, i may be naked at the time my mood will determine that


----------



## suraswami (Dec 28, 2007)

keakar said:


> ermm....  the laws of physics work everywhere dude
> 
> your observations are related to other factors like the climate conditions as well as clothing and flooring materials. climate control in every building is often more of a luxury in other contries so its not as widely used.



Accepted.  But climate conditions are different in different continents.  I have travelled during December, Jan and Feb to all those places officially.  So pretty much same clothes like nomad (software people right).

Here in the US I feel a lot.


----------



## Rizzy2DarQ (Dec 28, 2007)

GLeN said:


> As for static Ill be building mine on a glass table, i may be naked at the time my mood will determine that





That was what I was thinking if you were *REALLY* scared 

I was also going to ask about static before my 1st build, because I live in a flat, will I still be grounded if I simply touch the case?

I will probably build it in a room with carpet, so I'm slightly worried, should I like keep my foot on the case (on the floor) while putting everything else on a table and assemble it there? (while wearing washing up gloves ^_^)

Thanx in advance


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 28, 2007)

LOL, I have taken my shirt off while removing my MotherBoard Once but thats because I was wearing a Nylon Shirt, I tend to just touch the back of my case it seems to work. Anti Static Wrist Wrap thing would be perfect. I know some  people who use golves but I guess its just prefrence, what ever works man.


----------



## keakar (Dec 28, 2007)

Rizzy2DarQ said:


> That was what I was thinking if you were *REALLY* scared
> 
> I was also going to ask about static before my 1st build, because I live in a flat, will I still be grounded if I simply touch the case?
> 
> ...



if you always shuffle your feet then the carpet could give you static buildup so avoid causing friction which is where static electricity comes from, dont wear shoes or socks or put newspaper or plywood under you, but mainly if you just touch the metal frame of the case before you pick up any components with circuit boards in them you wont risk hurting anything.

the thing to remember is this is a safety precation, even if you do pass a static electric charge when you pick up a computer component that has a circuit board in it, theres only a 1 in 10 chance (10%) it might cause damage to it.

if anyone is still worried you can make your own static strap by wetting a string then tie it to the case and loop it around your wrist. the damp water in the string makes it just as conductive as a metal strap.

EDIT: just for clarification the string should not have water pouring off of it, just damp is all


----------



## suraswami (Dec 28, 2007)

keakar said:


> if you always shuffle your feet then the carpet could give you static buildup so avoid causing friction which is where static electricity comes from, dont wear shoes or socks or put newspaper or plywood under you, but mainly if you just touch the metal frame of the case before you pick up any components with circuit boards in them you wont risk hurting anything.
> 
> the thing to remember is this is a safety precation, even if you do pass a static electric charge when you pick up a computer component that has a circuit board in it, theres only a 1 in 10 chance (10%) it might cause damage to it.
> 
> if anyone is still worried you can make your own static strap by wetting a string then tie it to the case and loop it around your wrist. the damp water in the string makes it just as conductive as a metal strap.



ya just don't spill inside the case on ur mobo

The most sensitive one is the damn sucket HDDs.  One slight discharge they are dead and becomes paper weight.  I have 160G sitting like that.  don't know what to do with that it has all the data.  I cannot dump it also.


----------



## GLeN (Dec 29, 2007)

What about working on awooden floor on a glass table, with clothes on lol Would this be fine, may tables right beside a radiator anyways


----------



## keakar (Dec 29, 2007)

suraswami said:


> ya just don't spill inside the case on ur mobo



i didnt say use water i said a wet string, never seen a wet string "spill" before but just for clarification the string should not have water pouring off of it, just damp is all


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 29, 2007)

I just touch the case too.
I also do it for good luck, like rubbing Buddah's belly.


----------

